
JIT in PHP - brendt_gd
https://stitcher.io/blog/php-jit
======
julienbourdeau
As far as I remember, Rasmus worked on that for PHP 7 and the conclusion was:
excellent for benchmarks but no improvement for real world web applications.

I understand your argument "It opens the door for PHP to be used as a very
performant language outside of the web." but I'm really not sure it's worth
it.

~~~
brendt_gd
I share the same doubts…

